# Things that worry me



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

1. Loosing Allen Iverson for Nothing
2. Giving Allen Iverson and long term contract
3. Our Point guard Play
4. The loss of Marcus Camby
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think the Atkins and Hunter trade still makes sense for Denver. Tinsley does come with injury risk... but we don't give up except save Indiana a little money to make it happen.
Finally I'm wondering what to do with AI. I don't consider ourselves contenders or I'd be all for trying to give him another 3 years. So, how do we fix these problems?
John Salmons, Brad Miller, and Sheldon Williams for AI is one idea I've been kicking around as well. 
C- Brad Miller
PF Nene or Kmart
SF Melo
SG Salmons
PG Tinsley
6th/7th man Kleiza, Smith
I know AI is a big name, but I think we have to look at the past when determining just how much better he made us. Were we any better off with him than we were with Andre Miller and Buckner or Vo? History says no.
What could Salmons and Miller bring to the team? What could Tinsley bring to the team?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Things that worry me:
1.Not having a Game Thread for the first game of the season
2.People thinking the season is over before it starts

Now dont get me wrong Im not going to start declaring we are title contenders. But we still have a lot of talent fellas. Now I know what Im about to say will probably be laughed at but with the loss of Camby we might actually see an improvement on defense. I was INFURIATED when i heard we traded away Camby for nothing but one thing I have always thought was that when Camby was on the court everyone else relied on him too much. It was almost like they werent worried about getting beat because they knew they had Camby down low and just expected him to block everything. I think now that hes gone we might see guys trying harder on the defensive end, but maybe not.

As for the game thread i will see if i can get something up before game time, dont expect anything spectacular tho.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Another long year...of hearing talks about John Salmons who will NOT be traded any time soon.

Come on...choose another trade target, will ya?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Another long year...of hearing talks about John Salmons who will NOT be traded any time soon.
> 
> Come on...choose another trade target, will ya?


common man, Salmons had a fantastic year last season. The Kings are clearly in rebuild mode. So a trade could happen. Its not nuts or anything. But I'm all for looking at other options. and one is is trading the Atkins and Hunter (two guys that aint done ****) for Tinsley. Thats new. The nuggets had that deal but the dysfunctional front office couldn't come to any kind of agreement or compromise.
I've been looking all around the league. Deals with the Cavs, Bulls etc. But more than anything I'd just like to see us actually draft. We voted on Batum in this forum to draft in 08. Looking back so far that would have been a good pick. 
Going forward I hope we actually do some drafting. But I'm all for focusing on other guys. The problem is we are going to be in like the 7th playoff spot so then the front office will be in a huge pickle with want to do with AI. I see some pretty big mistakes in the future sadly.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Two words: our frontcourt. We're one injury away from Juwan Howard being the best big man off the bench.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Kuskid is right, we do need more depth in the front.

Nene is a beast, but when he gets 4-5 fouls, and all you have is Howard and the Birdman (who needs to learn defensive positioning is better than trying to block everything) we get a little thin.

I'd like to see if we could somehow pry Hinrich from the Bulls...they have an excess of point guards, and he'd fit our system to a T.


----------

